# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK lılar Ezanla Namazla nasıl Dalga geçiyorlar izleyin, bunlar kafir

## anau2



----------

